# Trade Cat....



## martymar88 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think for the Rockets to actually move forward, we have got trade cat. Don't get me wrong, he is a good player, but our backcourt is very small, and none of our guard play D. He had a good year and there are plenty of teams that would love to take him. If we packaged a deal with cat and mo, for decent 2 who played defense, it would open up shots for Griffin, who might be on the verge of a breakout year. wht do you think???


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I don't know what to do. If we trade Cat, that would most likely lead to Francis leaving, which is NOT what i want. But if Francis would stay, and we could work a nice deal with Cat in it, it's fine with me. What would be great is if we could trade Cat and Mo, + 15, for Jamison and #3. Our lineup could be Francis, Butler, Griffin, Jamison, and Ming.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

If you guys want to make the playoffs, cat needs to go!


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

I can see the Rockets making the playoffs with Cat but not far.
Cat needs to learn how to be a team player and improve his defense. He has to play smarter.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm assuming Cat is Mobley?


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bdachakeya *
> I'm assuming Cat is Mobley?


Yes, Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

I disagree. I think Cuttino Mobley would be a fine SG for the Rockets to bank their future on. Part of why Mobley has poor passing skills is that he simply has not had a great deal of talent around him (save Franchise) to pass to. Steve Francis has the same problem. I think with this draft, and as time goes on, the supporting cast of the Rockets will improve, and Cat will demonstrate that he does have passing skills. Also, the no defense claim on Mobley I also dislike. Watching him, he puts forth a lot of effort to stay in front of his man, and he usually does a good job. The problem is that it is virtually impossible to keep good guards out of the paint these days, and the Rockets don't have any good inside presence to dissuade any would-be basket attackers (please Ming, be the C we need!). It must be nice to be Bruce Bowen. Not only is he praised as being a good defender, but he has David Robinson and Tim Duncan behind him to erase his mistakes.

Ming will be the answer. Just wait and see. (Oh please please please be the answer).


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

While I agree that there are no much talent around him, he falls in love with the isolation play and do not pass the ball unless he has to. He can always pass the ball and get it back. 

There is no movement in the Rockets offense. I like to see him score less and pass more. I like a player for the SG position in the mold of Brent Barry or even Doug Christy.

Even 2 seasons ago when we had Mo Taylor and Olajawon, Bullard, etc.. he did not have more assests.

Do no get me wrong, I like his efforts but he needs to play smarter and be more of a team player. He & Steve need to involve the other players. They need to give them more confidence and make them better by sharing the ball.


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't understand, in the same post you say he should pass more and not fall in love with the isolation play, but you also say that no one else on the floor moves much and there is no motion. Don't you think that could be part of the reason why he doesn't pass more and falls in love with the isolation play? I am pretty certain that the reason the Rockets offense is as drab and unimaginative as it is, and not Cat. Cat plays in the offense as Rudy draws it up, and Rudy is the one who seems to have fallen in love with the isolations (although not so much last season).

Having said that, if Ming turns into a good center, I look for the Rockets offense to drastically change over the next couple years. If Mobley can't change his game with it, then I say we should trade him, but not until then.


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

May be we need to trade Rudy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Cat Mobley*

I like Cat too, but I agree that for the Rockets to get better, he has to go. I know that Cuttino and Francis are "best buddies," but if Francis actually says that if Mobley leaves, he will leave, he has to grow up. This is pro basketball, it's not some 8 year old bball game. I think Francis would stay with Houston if Mobley was traded.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Compaq centre, first I want to ask you why did you use this screename? Second, why do you use the ring pic? I mean the Rockets haven't been in the playoffs for quite sometime....


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

yeah, I guess 5-7 years without a championship is a LONG time.... Maybe he likes rings


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Question*

Penny: are you really a Penny Hardaway fan? Just wonderin....


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

The Astros were in the playoffs in '97-'98. That really wasn't that long ago.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Question*



> Originally posted by *mduke *
> Penny: are you really a Penny Hardaway fan? Just wonderin....


I am a true fan who has all the Penny skills and be able to beat the CAT in every aspect of the game. No, I mean I can't beat him on being a worse defensive player man.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RunninRaven *
> The Astros were in the playoffs in '97-'98. That really wasn't that long ago.


lol, Rockets eh? No Astros no Jeff Bagell! Who was the pitcher? Or an outfielder? Something Finley? Chuck Finley?


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> 
> 
> lol, Rockets eh? No Astros no Jeff Bagell! Who was the pitcher? Or an outfielder? Something Finley? Chuck Finley?


Damn, you caught me. I said Astros instead of Rockets. But since you didn't refute my actual point, I feel I got the message across.


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> Compaq centre, first I want to ask you why did you use this screename? Second, why do you use the ring pic? I mean the Rockets haven't been in the playoffs for quite sometime....


COMPAQ CENTER is the basketball arena for the Rockets for one more year. They are going to have a brand new arena next year (2003-2004) season in which the Rockets are going to win the Ring. But I need to change my name in one year. Nah..

Anyways, Rockets has 2 RINGs already.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Best friend won't win you games, beat players win you gams. Cat needs to go!


----------



## denverguru (Jun 16, 2002)

*cat*

he was excellent when he came off of the bench and played the role of the 6th man, they should try to put him back into this role, it would definately help the team.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: cat*



> Originally posted by *denverguru *
> he was excellent when he came off of the bench and played the role of the 6th man, they should try to put him back into this role, it would definately help the team.


The problem with starting him and Francis is they both can't play any D. No playoffs!


----------



## HtownBallin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Bull*

How can you say Steve Francis has no defense? How can you suggest trading Cat when they were pronounced the best backcourt duo in the league? Cat and Francis are here to stay and with someone finally in the middle to draw attention the Rockets will have that inside-outside game that will take them to the playoffs. If Steve would have been healthy all year and Mo Taylor also then the rockets would have made the playoffs. Oh and also expect Cato to come up big this year. Mo Talyor, Francis, Cat, and Griffin WILL NOT be traded. The only way any of them could be traded is if a stupid GM like the one from the Clips or Bulls offer a stupid deal on their part. And even then Francis and Griffin will never be traded.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Cat Mobley*



> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> I like Cat too, but I agree that for the Rockets to get better, he has to go. I know that Cuttino and Francis are "best buddies," but if Francis actually says that if Mobley leaves, he will leave, he has to grow up. This is pro basketball, it's not some 8 year old bball game. I think Francis would stay with Houston if Mobley was traded.


I also like Cat-and I agree with your analysis


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I like Cat, but I think he is great trade bait for the Rockets and packaged with another player might get somebody worth it that could be a catalyst for the team to make the playoffs.

Cat is a good offensive player, but he really needs to learn how to rotate faster and rotate to the right opponents. Defense isn't just steals, it is much more than that.


----------



## HtownBallin (Jun 27, 2002)

*true*

yea he is great trade bait but i think in our hopes for playoffs this season trading wouldnt be wise because he has a certain know-how for the system here in Houston and has a certain chemistry with Steve that is just too hard to find. He is one of the best 2 men that is willing to accept the fact of not being the number one option on O. Also with the bigger front court the rockets will have this year in Mo taylor Cato and Yao, our defense will be more well rounded making it easier for our gaurds because of the fact that if someone drives we have help on the inside


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

You make some really valid points that are difficult to argue against, HtownBallin.


----------



## HtownBallin (Jun 27, 2002)

*thnx*

thnx, i hope to one day write for Espn as kind of a second job/hobby kind of thing. but im only 17 so who knows


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

At 17, you have your whole life ahead of you and dreams can become reality. So go for it - you might just become that writer for espn!

The Rockets are an exciting team to watch and I'm hoping for Steve & the whole team to be healthy this year.


----------



## HtownBallin (Jun 27, 2002)

*yea*

A healthy Rockets team has a lot of potential, though im not sure they would have the strength to take down Shaq and the lakers but our chances will hopefully increase as Yao gains more upper body weight and learns the league. Without Shaq its anyones league.


----------

